# grizzly tracker 1548 for duck boat?



## PSEARCHER (Feb 3, 2011)

I found a 07 grizzly tracker, boat, trailer, seats and trolling motor for $1000. I've got a buddy that has a 02 30 mercury with steering and controls to put on it. Is the tracker a pretty good boat and do you think the 30 will push it pretty good? 
Thanks,
Jeffrey


----------



## folded77 (Feb 3, 2011)

those boats are all welded,and that 30 will push it better than you think.My buddy has one with a 30 on it and it will move


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 3, 2011)

My dad has a Grizzly with a new Mercurary 40 4stroke tiller handle. Puts a new meaning to sit down, shut up, and hold on!  Nice all purpose boat though.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 3, 2011)

Buy it and if you don't let me know as I have someone looking for one.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought it would make a nice duck boat, just wanted to make sure I was doing the right thing. I'll only have a little over a thousand n the boar n motor, so I thought that was a good deal! Even though my wife doesn't think so!!


----------



## jero77 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the same boat with a 25 and it will run 30 mph (gps) loaded with gear. I love it


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 3, 2011)

jero77 said:


> I have the same boat with a 25 and it will run 30 mph (gps) loaded with gear. I love it



x2 I have a 16' tracker grizzly with a 25 hp four stroke merc on it. The boat is rated for a 40 hp but that 25 pushes it 27 mph loaded down with gear and two hunters. Not a bad fishing boat either. Get it.


----------



## Barroll (Feb 3, 2011)

Tracker does not make a very good boat however that sounds like a very good deal. I'd say go for it. Worst case I'm sure you could resell it for well over 1000.  I don't know what kind of terrain you hunt but I would say as long as it is all welded and you don't expect to be jumping levees and beaver dams then you should be ok. Make sure you check the welds for cracks before you buy


----------



## castandblast (Feb 3, 2011)

iv got the 17ft 54in. It is a great boat! Iv used and abused that boat and still running like a champ. Iv hunted everything from ducks, fish, and 3 gators out of that boat. If the boats in good shape, Id jump on it!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2011)

If it is going to be used strictly as a duck boat, buy a surface drive motor and slick bottom boat.


----------



## Barroll (Feb 3, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> If it is going to be used strictly as a duck boat, buy a surface drive motor and slick bottom boat.



x2.


----------



## folded77 (Feb 3, 2011)

I herd you got to be carefull with those slick bottoms going fast and trying to turn,without the ribs they don't track that good


----------



## PSEARCHER (Feb 3, 2011)

*tracker*

There goes my Dude puppy!!! If anybody has ideas for this boat for duck hunting or pictures of there's please share!! I'm going to have a gunbox made for sure!
Thanks,
Jeffrey


----------



## gb1075 (Feb 5, 2011)

you will not be dissapointed with the all welded boat. I have a 1648 with a 25 on it and hope to upgrade to a 30 or 40hp this year.  I use mine for duck hunting and fishing and it works great for both.  Gunbox will be a great idea too.  I went with the cabelas northern flight blind frame and used the avery wind blockers and camo nets camo netting to finish it off.  don't laugh at the camo job.  that pic was taken before the season when i was just testing the color of the avery realgrass against the camo nets.  I actually used olive drab spray paint to take the shine off the real grass to better match the marsh.  works like a charm don't it CT?


----------



## CraigM (Feb 5, 2011)

gb1075 said:


> you will not be dissapointed with the all welded boat. I have a 1648 with a 25 on it and hope to upgrade to a 30 or 40hp this year.  I use mine for duck hunting and fishing and it works great for both.  Gunbox will be a great idea too.  I went with the cabelas northern flight blind frame and used the avery wind blockers and camo nets camo netting to finish it off.  don't laugh at the camo job.  that pic was taken before the season when i was just testing the color of the avery realgrass against the camo nets.  I actually used olive drab spray paint to take the shine off the real grass to better match the marsh.  works like a charm don't it CT?





Well if you get ready to sell that 25 let me know


OP that's a good price on that boat and motor.  If you were buying new I'd advise against a Grizzly.  Much better boats can be built for less than the $2500 Bass Pro wants for them


----------



## PSEARCHER (Feb 5, 2011)

*tracker*

GB1075, That's a nice rig and thanks for the pics!!  I'm having duck hunting withdraw already and its only been out a week!!!


----------

